# Hi, everyone! :,D



## SFD Six

Hi, everyone! *U*

My name is Six, and I'm new to the Personality Cafe! Just wanted to say hi *U*

A little bit about me, I'm sorta/kinda/probably too young, female, and I love learning about personalities and other people. I'm an Enneagram Type Nine (I think, at least?), and I'm not so sure about my MBTI, but I'm thinking I'm either INFP or ISFP <3

I draw a little bit, too! (although I'm not really into art) But here are some little blinking thingies I've drawn before:











I mostly draw art for fake-money commissions, (lol) for my friends, and sometimes for myself if I have time *U* /yeah, random info

*U* Anyways, I hope to get to know everyone and stay here in the Personality Cafe for a while! .///.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings SFD Six and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum SFD Six. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ben

There is no such thing as too young.
Welcome. roud:


----------



## SFD Six

* Hi! *U* ...*

 Hi! *U* Oh, thank you!-- ha ha, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for welcoming me here! <33 *U*

(...uhm, just a question, should I really tip the Bot?)


----------



## εmptε

Oh, Hai There. I'm the devil and I eats cute souls. I can haz?


----------



## Ben

It won't notice whether you do or don't. Most people, to my knowledge, don't. roud:


----------



## εmptε

FUCK YOU GUYS! I CALL IT!

 I'm an enneagram 7.

Six was afraid of 7 because 7 Ate 9


----------



## Ben

That's the first time I see that joke coupled with enneagram. 
Clever.


----------



## εmptε

*Twirling Hand Bow* Thank you


----------



## Grey

Welcome to the forum - I hope you enjoy your stay. Your art is nice; maybe you'd like to share some more of your work in the Art Museum.


----------



## εmptε

Grey would like a picture of a female queen who is the most beautiful in the land. She has to rule with an iron fist so make one of her hands metal, and she needs a scythe to take out anyone who disagrees with her.


----------



## Ben




----------



## εmptε

No, That one has A) No Iron hand B) No Scythe C) Not the most beautiful in the land. I mean she has to talk to a mirror to get her ego up.


----------



## Grey

A sickle would be preferred, if you please.


----------



## Ben

The iron fist is metaphorical. The scythe can be photoshopped in, Mr. Picky. And you didn't say the queen couldn't have a low self esteem, either.


----------



## Solace

Welcome to the forum, Six. When can I commission you for some art? 



Cheshire Wolf said:


> Oh, Hai There. I'm the devil and I eats cute souls. I can haz?


I'm pretty sure Wolfie is in love.
Keep your hands to yourself, Wolfie. After what I saw of you in the Boxxy thread >_> ...


----------



## roxtehproxy

Welcome aboard.


----------



## SFD Six

*U* Waah~ Thank you for welcoming me here, everyone! <33 ;~;



Cheshire Wolf said:


> Oh, Hai There. I'm the devil and I eats cute souls. I can haz?


DD: Please dun eat me, I taste like... *checks bottle* ...*Dove ::* Deep Moisture nourishing body wash! _(what the heck, who names their product that?)_ *waves white flag* :crying:



Ben said:


> It won't notice whether you do or don't. Most people, to my knowledge, don't. roud:


XDD Alright, thanks! LOL I tipped him, anyways-- wonder what it does with its money DD:



Grey said:


> Welcome to the forum - I hope you enjoy your stay. Your art is nice; maybe you'd like to share some more of your work in the Art Museum.


:,DD Thank you so much! <33 Oh, there's an Art Museum here? *U* I'll be sure to check it out! -flies there-



Spades said:


> Welcome to the forum, Six. When can I commission you for some art?
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Wolfie is in love.
> Keep your hands to yourself, Wolfie. After what I saw of you in the Boxxy thread >_> ...


:,D Thank you! Heheh-- I'm off commissions right now, actually (more like I still need to finish a few /brick'd), but is there a way I could open a freebie shop here? *U*

........... *checks the Boxxy thread* ?



Ventolin said:


> Welcome aboard.


*U* Thank you! :happy:

For Grey:










*points* DON'T MAKE ME DO THAT AGAIN-- Officially the crappiest sketch/picture I've ever drawn in my life... feel free to use it as blackmail two years later 8D /bricked


----------



## skycloud86

Welcome to the forum :happy:


----------



## Femme

Glad you decided to make the thread, after all. Looking forward to future posts.


----------



## Grey

>


It's a bit too pink for my tastes, but good job. Hope you're still enjoying your stay here.


----------



## TurranMC

What Grey meant is that she thinks the picture is super kawaii and wants to know if you will be her bff


----------



## SFD Six

*Don't turn me into a doormat!*



Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> You can be PC's talking doormat!!!! HEEEEYAAAH! *SLAMS AGAINST THE NEWBIE*


DD: NOOOO!! No way, I don't want to be a doormat on the internet, too!

But... yeah, really, no DD: Please don't turn me into a doormat, or... or I'll break down mentally, stalk everyone's RL locations and poison all of your food! DD< /nah, I'm joking, but I don't want to be a doormat....



TurranMC said:


> Hahahahahahaha. I looked at this thread because it had so many posts and I'm glad I did. That's awesome! You do great pictures SFD!


:,DD Thank you! <33

LOL Yeah, Grey-- I thought she was a guy at first, so when I posted it and realized that she was a GIRL, it finally occurred to me why Wolfie asked me to draw that-- and I was thinking, "oh crap... I should've put a little more effort into that! DD:"

*U* But thank you!



Grey said:


> It's a bit too pink for my tastes, but good job. Hope you're still enjoying your stay here.


*U* Thank you! Ahah-- sorry about that, if I knew it was you, I'd've make her a little more gray! .///.

:,DD Yup, I'm still liking it here-- but please don't let them turn me into a doormat! :crying:



TurranMC said:


> What Grey meant is that she thinks the picture is super kawaii and wants to know if you will be her bff


XDDDDD


----------



## Ben

You have Gaiaonline too? 
Awesome.


----------



## SFD Six

*♥*



Ben said:


> You have Gaiaonline too?
> Awesome.


*U* Mmhm, yup! I have five accounts (lol), but Eris Paigne and Six-chi are my two mains, you can look me up if you want! ♥ Do you have a GaiaOnline? :,DD


----------



## Linesky

Welcome little forest elf! 
I hope you enjoy your stay and feel free to post anything... This place cannot get enough of any kind of spam... (Not meant offensively to you!) So go 'head. =)


----------



## ThatGuy01

Cheshire Wolf said:


> I'll probably request something sooner or later.
> 
> Invisible doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of my body is cosmic energy. If you cut open my stomach the whole of space and time with be swallowed.




this thread is trippy as hell


----------



## SFD Six

*♥*



Skyline said:


> Welcome little forest elf!
> I hope you enjoy your stay and feel free to post anything... This place cannot get enough of any kind of spam... (Not meant offensively to you!) So go 'head. =)


:,DD LOL I'll keep that in mind-- and thank you! *U*


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

SFD Six said:


> DD: NOOOO!! No way, I don't want to be a doormat on the internet, too!
> 
> But... yeah, really, no DD: Please don't turn me into a doormat, or... or I'll break down mentally, stalk everyone's RL locations and poison all of your food! DD< /nah, I'm joking, but I don't want to be a doormat....


Deal done. ALways wanted to taste poisoned food.  Or, I could extract the poison and sell it (poison has to be worth something to an incompotent murderer).


----------



## Ben

SFD Six said:


> *U* Mmhm, yup! I have five accounts (lol), but Eris Paigne and Six-chi are my two mains, you can look me up if you want! ♥ Do you have a GaiaOnline? :,DD


Yep. I have a couple accounts, but my main is In Search of a Dream. roud:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

I played Gaia when young.  I'm crazy, rite?


----------



## εmptε

SFD Six said:


> Aww, I'll be looking forward to it! ;~; ♥ (well, after I finish the rest of my commissions that I was supposed to finish on Friday, ha ha /shot)
> 
> *bribes virtual candy?* DD:


 Well, I won't request yet. I'll wait a bit, and good luck with your commissions.  I will challenge your abilities.

 That works due to me being a virtual software. I'm an artificial intelligence machine. And Damnation is Humaned!

Error Error Error. 
 


ThatGuy01 said:


> this thread is trippy as hell


Remember, All stunts shown in this thread are performed by professionals. Do not try this at home.

Drug Free is the way to be!


----------



## εmptε

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> I played Gaia when young.  I'm crazy, rite?


*cough* he still plays it *cough*

I never play gaia I just use the avatar creator to make gaia like avatars


----------



## Ben

The avatar creator is a lot of fun. But if I don't hurry it closes my window.


----------



## SFD Six

FFFFFF Sorry guys, I finally finished a commission:








(the avi's face is white, so that's why it has no color)

*U* Just the auction chibis to go! Ugh, the white looks horrible against the gray in these forums-- I'll be sure to use transparent BG for art here X.x


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

You're so good at art. *admires*


----------



## εmptε

I think the white looks okay as a background


----------



## SFD Six

*♥*



Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> You're so good at art. *admires*


;~; Thanks, Haruhi! .///.



Cheshire Wolf said:


> I think the white looks okay as a background


*U* You really think so? >///< Ack, I could always make the BG the same color as the gray here, though! Or transparent, so you can take it onto any color BG? *fret, fret*

_(LOL This is totally random, but I just realized that you two are both my only friends so far and you're both male, ENTP, Enneagram 7, Pisces! .///.)_


----------



## Solace

*whisper whisper* That's because they're both perverts and want to eat you. *whisper whisper*

Let me know when you get your shop set up and I'll throw some gold your way. I really like your drawing style.


----------



## εmptε

Haruhi is actually currently an ENTJ.


----------



## SFD Six

*♥*



Spades said:


> *whisper whisper* That's because they're both perverts and want to eat you. *whisper whisper*
> 
> Let me know when you get your shop set up and I'll throw some gold your way. I really like your drawing style.


*cough* Dun worry, I know *cough, cough*

*U* Sure, no problem! I've got to finish the rest of my commissions, then I'll probably set up a shop here, and maybe give freebies to friends-- although I'm not entirely sure what you do with the gold here. I don't want a pet, because if I get one, I'll be on Personality Cafe for the rest of my life-- not kidding, I can't even leave my virtual pets to die ;~;

I'd love to throw some sort of contest, though! I'm thinking a writing contest, write about the personality types in a story, winners get a gold prize! *U*



Cheshire Wolf said:


> Haruhi is actually currently an ENTJ.


4rhwgeh *hyperventalates and checks status*

But it says ENTP now! .///.


----------



## εmptε




----------



## Solace

This is what Wolfie's Paedometer looks like.


----------



## SFD Six

DDD<

!?

_Six is not amused!_

But other than that, that's a pretty neat tracker....


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Wait, why am I an ENTJ now? lawlwtf


----------



## Solace

Oh noes, I'm on Six's official pervert list, too. =(

I'm such a hypocrite =/


----------



## SFD Six

XDD Don't worry, Spades, I just needed a friend that wasn't a pervert, actually .///.

But Haruhi isn't a pervert to me! ...right? :,D


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Nope, you're fine, I'm only a pervert with Wolf. <3 Come here, hubby Wolfie.


----------



## cardinalfire

Ben said:


> It won't notice whether you do or don't. Most people, to my knowledge, don't. roud:


I did. 



SFD Six said:


> *U* Waah~ Thank you for welcoming me here, everyone! <33 ;~;
> 
> 
> 
> DD: Please dun eat me, I taste like... *checks bottle* ...*Dove ::* Deep Moisture nourishing body wash! _(what the heck, who names their product that?)_ *waves white flag* :crying:
> 
> 
> 
> XDD Alright, thanks! LOL I tipped him, anyways-- wonder what it does with its money DD:
> 
> 
> 
> :,DD Thank you so much! <33 Oh, there's an Art Museum here? *U* I'll be sure to check it out! -flies there-
> 
> 
> 
> :,D Thank you! Heheh-- I'm off commissions right now, actually (more like I still need to finish a few /brick'd), but is there a way I could open a freebie shop here? *U*
> 
> ........... *checks the Boxxy thread* ?
> 
> 
> 
> *U* Thank you! :happy:
> 
> For Grey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *points* DON'T MAKE ME DO THAT AGAIN-- Officially the crappiest sketch/picture I've ever drawn in my life... feel free to use it as blackmail two years later 8D /bricked


This was the most funniest post I read in a long time.

Welcome Six, enjoy your stay, I love your blinky babies.

Wonder what he does with his money? lmao, good question, that's a separate thread I reckon,


----------



## SFD Six

*♥*



Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Nope, you're fine, I'm only a pervert with Wolf. <3 Come here, hubby Wolfie.


 :laughing:



cardinalfire said:


> This was the most funniest post I read in a long time.
> 
> Welcome Six, enjoy your stay, I love your blinky babies.
> 
> Wonder what he does with his money? lmao, good question, that's a separate thread I reckon,


:,DD Thanks, cardinalfire! (should that just be cardinal, or fire-- or both?)

*U* Thank you very much! .///.

XDD I'll be sure to check it out! I saw Mrs. Cafebot recently, it looks like they're having (virtual) marriage problems, if you ask me.... XDD


----------



## Alice in Wonderland

Welcome to the Forum. :happy: Your drawings are real cute.


----------



## firedell

So many replies, I had to investigate. Welcome =].


----------



## Solace

inebriato said:


> So many replies, I had to investigate. Welcome =].


I know, right? Her intro thread has twice as many replies/views as mine - and mine has _Boxxy_. [/jealousy]


----------



## cardinalfire

SFD Six said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> :,DD Thanks, cardinalfire! (should that just be cardinal, or fire-- or both?)
> 
> *U* Thank you very much! .///.
> 
> XDD I'll be sure to check it out! I saw Mrs. Cafebot recently, it looks like they're having (virtual) marriage problems, if you ask me.... XDD


...hehe.. your fun-nee :blushed:... 

You know not many people venture to abbreviate my name, you may call me what you wish. I could get used to cardinal lol.:happy:


----------



## SFD Six

*♥*



Alice in Wonderland said:


> Welcome to the Forum. :happy: Your drawings are real cute.


*U* Thank you so much! ♥


inebriato said:


> So many replies, I had to investigate. Welcome =].


XDD LOL Yeah, it's becoming quite the spam thread, huh? I feel bad that it knocks down the threads for other new people sometimes, though DD: D'you think we should move this to Spam-nation?

42ghfuqe Another ISFP!! ♥ (Although I'm techically not positive yet, even though I got that answer in all the... five? quizzes I took so far-- _just give it up, Six!_ .///.)


Spades said:


> I know, right? Her intro thread has twice as many replies/views as mine - and mine has _Boxxy_. [/jealousy]


*shakes head frantically* I had to be a doormat + artist + jailbait to get these replies; I wish I had come in with a powerfuller intro! DD:

*U* I want to see your Boxxy thread! <33

4thotwgirhfew FURRETS!! ♥


cardinalfire said:


> ...hehe.. your fun-nee :blushed:...
> 
> You know not many people venture to abbreviate my name, you may call me what you wish. I could get used to cardinal lol.:happy:


.///. Ack! My bad, I'm just too lazy to type in more than ten letters for a name LOL-- but if that's what everyone else calls you, CardinalFire it is! *U*


----------



## cardinalfire

awww this one is adorable , I want to keep her lol


----------



## Solace

> 4thotwgirhfew FURRETS!! ♥


I have _*no idea*_ what you just said, but I think I <3 you.

Ferrets are the best; even better than meowboxen.

Getting back to Wolfie's ever-present topic:


----------



## εmptε

Just Call me B.Rabbit D:


----------



## firedell

SFD Six said:


> 42ghfuqe Another ISFP!! ♥ (Although I'm techically not positive yet, even though I got that answer in all the... five? quizzes I took so far-- _just give it up, Six!_ .///.)


Come over to our side, we have crayons.


----------



## SFD Six

*♥*



cardinalfire said:


> awww this one is adorable , I want to keep her lol


.///. <3


Spades said:


> I have _*no idea*_ what you just said, but I think I <3 you.
> 
> Ferrets are the best; even better than meowboxen.
> 
> Getting back to Wolfie's ever-present topic:


*U* I love fluffy lil animals-- and AWWW, that bunny is so cute! <33


Cheshire Wolf said:


> Just Call me B.Rabbit D:


:,DD Wolfie Bunny?


inebriato said:


> Come over to our side, we have crayons.


FFFFFFFF CRAYONS!! *joins*


----------



## firedell

SFD Six said:


> FFFFFFFF CRAYONS!! *joins*


MUAHAHAHAHA YOU ARE MINE NOW! :laughing:


----------



## Solace

inebriato said:


> MUAHAHAHAHA YOU ARE MINE NOW! :laughing:


You may _rent her_ from me. *fingers garage door opener* Wait that's not the right one. *whips out big red button*

100 gold per day, inebriato. Or that collar around her neck explodes into candy.

_Dun dun dunnn_...

Edit: Fuck, I thought I was being original.


----------



## εmptε

SFD Six said:


> .///. <3
> 
> *U* I love fluffy lil animals-- and AWWW, that bunny is so cute! <33
> 
> :,DD Wolfie Bunny?
> 
> FFFFFFFF CRAYONS!! *joins*


A wolf in bunny clothing.


----------



## firedell

Spades said:


> You may _rent her_ from me. *fingers garage door opener* Wait that's not the right one. *whips out big red button*
> 
> 100 gold per day, inebriato. Or that collar around her neck explodes into candy.
> 
> _Dun dun dunnn_...


But I like candy, I am willing to take that chance. Plus, you are no ISFP, so ha! But.... do you have crayons? :wink:


----------



## cardinalfire

inebriato said:


> MUAHAHAHAHA YOU ARE MINE NOW! :laughing:


(in Golem voice from LOTR) You have the PRECIOUS! ME wants it now! 

lolololol:happy:


----------



## SFD Six

*U* I just made a thread asking about a new contest forum, guys! *gulp* I hope I didn't post it in the wrong place...!


inebriato said:


> MUAHAHAHAHA YOU ARE MINE NOW! :laughing:


 *U* YAAAY! *huggles*


Spades said:


> You may _rent her_ from me. *fingers garage door opener* Wait that's not the right one. *whips out big red button*
> 
> 100 gold per day, inebriato. Or that collar around her neck explodes into candy.
> 
> _Dun dun dunnn_...
> 
> Edit: Fuck, I thought I was being original.


 FFFFFFFFF That kitten is so adorable ;~;

Waah, no! I'm not property, protect me!! T_T


Cheshire Wolf said:


> A wolf in bunny clothing.


 Aww! I'd totally love to see that *U* <33


----------



## εmptε

Come on over dear. We'll make a costume party out of it.


----------



## Solace

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Come on over dear. We'll make a costume party out of it.


I think I know how that ends:

Wolfie: Aight, I put on my robe and wizard hat.
Six: Oh, I love to play dress up.
Wolfie: Me too baby.
Six: I kiss you softly on your chest.
Wolfie: I cast Lvl. 3 Eroticism. You turn into a real beautiful woman.
Six: Hey...


----------



## roxtehproxy

I apologize if I'm ruining your little rendeavour here, but aren't we defeating the purpose of this young ISFP lass's PC introduction?

Use ventrilo or 'spam forum' if you insist on discussing. :frustrating:


----------



## εmptε

I bet she's already a real beautiful women. Let's see. I cast Level 4 Time; Six ages to 20 years old. 

Put the lotion in the basket


----------



## εmptε

Spades said:


> This is what Wolfie's Paedometer looks like.














Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Wait, why am I an ENTJ now? lawlwtf


 We were talking about you being Ni not Ne on vent.


----------



## SFD Six

*Sorry!*



Ventolin said:


> I apologize if I'm ruining your little rendeavour here, but aren't we defeating the purpose of this young ISFP lass's PC introduction?
> 
> Use ventrilo or 'spam forum' if you insist on discussing. :frustrating:


DD: It's alright, Ventolin-- I'll intervene from here:

Yeah, guys, I think the thread's been going on for a little too long and off-topic, and I'm really loving the forum here so far, I feel very welcomed, and I think it would be good if we didn't bombard the introduction thread and take away the glory for the other new people here! *U*

Anyways, to address this problem, I think we should all stop posting here and welcome all the other newbies to the PC! 

But really, thank you for all of the warm welcomes, everyone! ♥


----------



## εmptε

Oh, Hai. ENTPs = Whever we go. Do whatever, Say whatever, Spamming, Follows 

Oh, Hai 


___________________░▒▓▓▓▓▒░
________________░▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒░
______________▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓
_____________▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓░______________________________░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒
____________▒▓▒▒▓▓▓░░░░░░░░▒▓▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░____▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒
____________▓▓▒▒▓▓░░░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓
____________▓▓▒▒▓▓░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░░▒▓▒
____________▒▓▒▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░▓▒
_____________▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓░░░░░▒▓
______________▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒░░▒▓░
______________░▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▓
_____________░▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒
____________░▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒
____________▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓░
___________▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▒
___________▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓
__________▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓
__________▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓░
_________░▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓░
_________▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒░░░░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓░
________▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒░░░░░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░░▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒
_______▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓░░░░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓
_____░▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░▒▓▓▒░░░░░░░░▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓░
____░▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒░░░▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓
___▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▓▓░░░░░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓
___░░░▒▓▓▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▓▓░░░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓
______▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▓▓░░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓
_____░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒░░░░▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▓▓░
______░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓░
______▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓░
____░▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓


----------



## Solace

The Attention Whore Advisory System has just changed to* ORANGE (HIGH)* from *BLUE (GUARDED)*, for a *HIGH LEVEL OF ATTENTION WHORE*. Please be advised that there may be people posting about leaving the forum _in your area_. *Do not be alarmed.* The appropriate precautions are being taken to ensure everyone's safety.









I should have posted this earlier for reference.

We just hit HIGH.
And that's really a shame. I hope things work out for you, Six.


EDIT: Ironically, I gave you my 100th post.


----------



## εmptε

Set Lazers To Stun! *Pew Pew*


----------



## Grey

Since SFD has decided to leave the forum, and this has gone off-topic, as it were, I think this thread would best if closed.


----------

